# CD player help



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Had a similar issue with tray not ejecting on a DVD player. Stuck a thin edge knife in and wiggled it a bit while continuously hitting 'open/close' button. I think mine got very lazy from non-use. Eventually opened. Closes easily but opening is a challenge.

I believe the small belt that runs on a geared pulley gets too big and doesn't grip the pulley like it did when it was new. The American solution is to send to the landfill when a 10 cent belt would fix it. It's just that no one knows how to get these types of parts.


----------



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

diyorpay said:


> Had a similar issue with tray not ejecting on a DVD player. Stuck a thin edge knife in and wiggled it a bit while continuously hitting 'open/close' button. I think mine got very lazy from non-use. Eventually opened. Closes easily but opening is a challenge.
> 
> I believe the small belt that runs on a geared pulley gets too big and doesn't grip the pulley like it did when it was new. The American solution is to send to the landfill when a 10 cent belt would fix it. It's just that no one knows how to get these types of parts.


THanks man. I was able to get it open with that. And it plays fine. Thing is that it won't open every time. 1/2 the time, I have to knife it open.
Oh well....Just be glad for the 1/2 time it DOES work I reckon. LOL.
Thanks again bud.


----------



## themes1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes u r right. problem is the belt. if any cd or dvd player or any this type of player not ejecting means need to change the belt. u can do it by urself or take it to the workshop and they will do. 





diyorpay said:


> Had a similar issue with tray not ejecting on a DVD player. Stuck a thin edge knife in and wiggled it a bit while continuously hitting 'open/close' button. I think mine got very lazy from non-use. Eventually opened. Closes easily but opening is a challenge.
> 
> I believe the small belt that runs on a geared pulley gets too big and doesn't grip the pulley like it did when it was new. The American solution is to send to the landfill when a 10 cent belt would fix it. It's just that no one knows how to get these types of parts.


----------

